# Arrow poundage?



## cattail (Aug 29, 2007)

I just purchased a new diamond edge bow for my wife and received some beman ics hunter junior arrows with it. Her bow is set at about 48 lbs, and the arrows say on them 40 max.

My question is what would happen if she shot these arrows?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

probaly wouldnt shatter like some under spined super light weight arrows would. probaly just not fly well from being underspined. i would get rid of those arrows and pick up some terminator lights or GT ultralights.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

You will definitely lose a large amount of energy once that arrows connects, it won't penetrate well. I would go with a heavier arrow more suitable for that bow.


----------

